# Helping those in need



## JoeV (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I've mentioned this inside other threads recently, so be patient with me and my CRS (*C*an't *R*emember *S*tuff) if I become repetitive. I'm not posting this here to draw attention to me or because I have any extraordinary abilities, but primarily so that some of you might want to do something similar to help those less fortunate during the holidays or throughout the year for that matter.  This is about helping those who are unable to help themselves for whatever reason.

I have organized a bread baking class as a fundraiser for the Poor & Needy Food Pantry at my church. It will be 4-5 hours long and I'll teach the recipes and methods for No-Knead Bread (NYT) and some of its variations, Italian Bread and Basic White Bread. While dough raises I will also introduce the group to Cake Mix Cookies, primarily the Double Chocolate Pecan Chewies that I posted over on the cookie board. This is a hands-off class for the students where they just watch and ask questions throughout the evening.

My Pastor put a notice in the church bulletin, with us hoping to get 10 people who might be interested learning to bake bread. Cost to participate would be a check made out to the Food Pantry in the amount of $25, with an anonymous donor matching those funds up to $250. The hope was to raise $500 which will be helpful right NOW!

Well, our expectations have been surpased, and we have 21 people who will participate this coming Friday night from 5-10 p.m, and we have raised $825 so far. A lady from another church was at our church this past Sunday and saw the notice and called me. We talked for quite awhile, and she is going to organize the same thing at her church during the winter. She will audit the class Friday to see how we put ours together.

For some people it's easy to write a big check to help the needy, but there are those of us who cannot do that. What we can do is to share the gifts and talents we have in such a way as to not only help the needy, but to teach others about the things we know how to do. This is win-win-win situation where everyone gets a benefit from the activity.

If you're looking for a way to share your talents and to give back to the community, consider doing an event like this. The cost is next to nothing (flour is cheap), and all you need is a gathering spot with a kitchen to make it happen. I did my first bread baking fundraiser in my kitchen for four ladies, and we had a blast. Now, one of them has offered to be my assistant to keep the program going and to stay ahead of the pots and pans all evening.

If you need help planning it or wording a promotion piece, jut PM me and I'll share all that I have with anyone who's interested.

I'll post pictures on Saturday after the event.

Joe


----------



## sattie (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that is a great way to give back Joe.  I admire that you are willing to share what you know for the sake of something good.  Just warms the heart!

I would if I had talents, but it anyone around in the DFW area wants to do a biscuit class or something, let me know because I'll pay!!!  Or even bread for that matter.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe... I like you!  You're a nice person and the world needs more people willing to help out.

Thank you for doing your part.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 2, 2008)

I think its a great idea. Every year I make my kids go thru their toys and pick one to donate. it helps make room for the new ones they get anyways. They think its great and so do I. They know they are giving something to some other kid who doesnt have what they have


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish I was near OH, I could take your class and help someone out, you can't get any better when both sides win. Good on you!


----------



## homecook (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe, I admire you! It's a pleasure knowing you and what all you do for our community. I only wish that I could have attended.

Barb


----------



## B'sgirl (Dec 2, 2008)

That really is a great idea! I think I just may try something like that!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 2, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> That really is a great idea! I think I just may try something like that!



It doesn't have to bread baking. Go with whatever you feel is your strength. Some people excel at soups, others BBQ, some do fancy baking or cake decorating and I'd sign up in a heartbeat to learn to do Oriental cooking. Food is our common denominator, and everybody is good at something, just the same as everyone is lacking something. We can all learn from each other, and someone can benefit from our talents. I just know there are some wheels turning out there right now...

Oh, and you need not fear public speaking. When you are sharing something you feel passionate about, it just flows. We can all teach if we just remember to keep it simple and act like we're sharing something with our best friend or one of our kids.


----------



## blissful (Dec 2, 2008)

What a nice thing to do! Hope you have fun with it! Are you going to wear a baker's hat, or a chef hat? Awesome idea!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 2, 2008)

Joe, I volunteered and helped out the candy circle ladies at Plymouth Church during their Easter and Christmas candymaking sessions for several years. It is literally a dying art and one of the fundraisers for the church. The older women are wonderful but the younger women of the church work and cannot devote time to this endeavor. It is too bad because this church was built on candy money. In fact, I found their original candymaking pamphlet that they used on E-bay. That bit of volunteering began my more serious candymaking endeavors at home.

Whenever I volunteer, I always feel like I get more out of the experience than those I help.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 2, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> Whenever I volunteer, I always feel like I get more out of the experience than those I help.



Amen. I know exactly what you mean.


----------

